# Rabid -- Your Typical Brother/Sister Romance



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

​
Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City.

20,000 words await your sanity.

NOW AVAILABLE!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Eric, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_A sample if you dare . . . ._

Alex put all of his weight on the animal's neck and jerked its head back, winning the bout. Alex slid his arm out of the dog's mouth, letting it hang limp to his side. He didn't want to look at it because looking at it, acknowledging its state of pain, would make the reality that he had been bitten by a rabid dog more real, more real than his magazine fantasies, more real than the smiling monster on the pole, more real than his sister's love.

"Get in! It's Jacob."

Control . . . normalcy . . . removed. Smashed. Burned.

The front door opened and Isabel stood there. She was finally dressed, albeit in only a blue bikini top and her trademark jean shorts. The smile she wore faded when she saw Alex, his limp arm, the dog with its head leaning unnaturally back on its back, Earl rushing past her to use the phone, the blood.

"Al --" She couldn't speak. Her ball of joy exploded and no confetti rained down in the aftermath.

Alex looked up at his sister.

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

“Rabid,” Earl said.

Alex wanted to jump at the sound of his neighbor’s voice that had shattered the thick silence of the moment, but he was weighed down by stripped terror. First the vulture -- did that really happen, he thought -- and now this. Alex swallowed, hoping that movement would spur him to move, to run with the boy back into his house, which would in turn inspire good Earl to flee.

But all Alex did was say “You think?”

Earl nodded confidently. “When I was a boy my dog caught a case. I’ll never forget.”

Neither will I, Alex thought. Even though there was no breeze, a stench was making its way through the humidity to the trio’s location. Jacob pinched his nose and the two men scrunched up theirs. The smell was that of fresh shit piled upon old shit topped with, of all things, maple syrup. Sweet, yet hellacious.

The beast stared at them on the lawn. Its tortured mouth caught in a death grin.

“What should we do?” Alex asked Earl. “Aren’t they afraid of water? And noise?”

Jacob licked his dry lips, regretting it as the smell had turned into a pasty taste that had coated his skin. 

“Yeah,” Earl replied. He raised the metal hose nozzle and squeezed. A refreshing stream of lukewarm water smacked the devil right in the face and the ordeal was over. 

The animal made absolutely no sound as it turned tail and ran away down the street to its miserable fate.

The three stood for a few more silent seconds, trying to comprehend the event. Jacob came up with the best explanation.

“That was weird,” he offered. The men nodded in agreement.

Alex looked down at the boy and saw that whatever was in the boy’s eyes -- if there was ever anything peculiar -- was gone and replaced by what was there before: youth and innocence that rightly belonged to a six year old not molested by the tortures that come with age, such as death and sexuality. And with that particular thought, Alex’s worries about his sister boiled up like an overheated pot of noodles that was spilling over on the stove, scalding and scarring the fool who was going to clean up the mess with only bare, unready hands.

On the way back into the house another image filtered through the worries. The color red on unblemished skin.

Copyright 2011 Erik Handy


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_a sample if you dare . . . ._

Alex stepped out of the house and into the early morning heat, scanning up and down the street for signs of Jacob. He knew where the boy's school bus stop was and hoped that he had arrived there already safe and sound. Alex stepped off the front porch and looked over at the Hennings' house. He wished Earl was out watering his lawn so he could tell him where the boy had gone, but the car was absent from the carport. Alex hoped Mrs. Henning didn't get into it with Earl again.

Alex walked out to the street, scanning for both Jacob and any dangerous strays. Isabel's inattention to Jacob was obviously on Alex's mind and for some reason, perhaps to not go crazy, he tried to pinpoint when his sister had first started to act differently. Maybe it was after Johnny Gold's fist slammed into her left eye. Maybe something got knocked loose.

Or maybe she had always been sort of off in her head. He couldn't think of any signal in their childhood or adolescence. They were always close and always bonded in some way. He did love her and, yes, sometimes she turned him on. The color red exploded in his mind along with a pose of his sister being his the way he wanted her, tied like a red bow, pleading with him with her deep-sea eyes to loosen her bonds even for a few seconds.

Alex was now four houses down from his own when he thought he saw a vulture perched on a fallen lump of --

the boy

-- trash in a yard about ten houses down. Dread heated by external elements started to eat its way into Alex's gut like a --

vulture

or a hungry, rabid dog


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_A sample . . . ._

Isabel was on the couch, barefeet on the coffee table, smiling at Alex. Usually the sight of her comforted him, but now something in her smile unnerved him. There was a trace of mischief behind her smile and gaze.

He unbuttoned the top button of his shirt. "What are you smiling at?" he asked. His voice wavered, but she didn't seem to notice. She looked at him for a few moments more and then closed her eyes.

"Well?" he prodded. He sat next to her and pinched her bare underarm. She squealed and pinched his side.

"How was work?"

He caught her blue eyes for a split second and then looked off into the kitchen. "Work sucked. The power went out."

She was looking up at him again, causing him to lose his train of thought.

"What did you do today?" he asked her, hoping some kind of conversation could break the odd spell that had fallen onto the woman.

"I painted my nails." She spread her fingers towards him and pulled her feet up so he could see the red.

She looked over at him and thought she could see a rise in his lap. He was looking out the living room window at the humid scene of houses and occasional passing cars outside. Sweat though dried by the cool interior of the house resurfaced on his forehead.

"Where's Jacob?" he asked.

"J-Jacob?" she stuttered. She had forgotten about him as if the boy never existed and never would.

Alex turned to her. She wanted to look at his lap. She knew for sure he was hard for her. "Your son."

She smiled. "I told him to go outside and sweat out his pre-adolescent aggressions. Plus he can't watch a broken TV."

"Outside? It's too fucking hot for anyone to be outside."

He was a bit angry at her indiscretion, but was more concerned for the welfare of the boy. Plus he needed to get away from his sister's creepy charms.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*A MADNESS AMONG THE HEAT*

Heat can do strange things to people; can make them think thoughts they're ashamed of and do things even worse.

This is the hottest summer on record.

Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City. 20,000 words await your sanity.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

SOMETIMES WORDS FAIL. ACTIONS, HOWEVER . . .

Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City. 20,000 words await your sanity.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head?

Rabid -- NOW AVAILABLE for $.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

NEW COVER!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The hottest summer on record + a rabies outbreak + incest = nothing but trouble!

Rabid -- $.99


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE*​
Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City. 20,000 words await your sanity.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*EXCLUSIVELY FOR THE KINDLE!*​
YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE -- Rabid -- $.99

Click here if you dare ---> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FSEDXM


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

I've raised the price of this book to $1.99.

However, this upcoming Monday (Feb. 20, 2012 -- President's Day), it will be FREE!

Check it out!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City.

$1.99


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE -- Rabid -- $1.99


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A MADNESS AMONG THE HEAT

Heat can do strange things to people; can make them think thoughts they're ashamed of and do things even worse.

This is the hottest summer on record.

Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City.

NOW AVAILABLE for only $1.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

This crazy book will be free this Friday, March 30! Do you dare to try it?


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

The hottest summer on record + a rabies outbreak + incest = nothing but trouble!

Rabid is $1.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_An excerpt:_

Alex put all of his weight on the animal's neck and jerked its head back, winning the bout. Alex slid his arm out of the dog's mouth, letting it hang limp to his side. He didn't want to look at it because looking at it, acknowledging its state of pain, would make the reality that he had been bitten by a rabid dog more real, more real than his magazine fantasies, more real than the smiling monster on the pole, more real than his sister's love.

"Get in! It's Jacob."

Control . . . normalcy . . . removed. Smashed. Burned.

The front door opened and Isabel stood there. She was finally dressed, albeit in only a blue bikini top and her trademark jean shorts. The smile she wore faded when she saw Alex, his limp arm, the dog with its head leaning unnaturally back on its back, Earl rushing past her to use the phone, the blood.

"Al --" She couldn't speak. Her ball of joy exploded and no confetti rained down in the aftermath.

Alex looked up at his sister.

her bare foot up and down his leg . . .feeling around under the sheet for an erection . . . her red nails tenderly tapped the top once . . . "I love you," she whispered.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Web and The Creeping City.

Includes the bonus ebook, A Meticulous Absence.

NOW AVAILABLE FOR $2.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

an excerpt from Rabid . . . .

Jacob was quiet on the bus ride to school. He didn't join in with the other kids' gawks and gasps when they drove past a house surrounded by police, paramedics, and reporters. The kids saw a dog being carried out of the house by men wearing white gloves and masks over their mouths and noses. At least they thought it was a dog. A few of the bright children thought it was one of their own. Jacob gave the situation a few brain cells and seconds before turning back to himself. To the dream.

It was the latest of many he had had since his mom and him moved in with Uncle Alex. After waking, he tried to piece events of the dream together, but the pieces never fit. The only image he managed to retain was that of his father (he guessed it was his father; the monster claimed he was). And there was something . . . wrong with his father.

In class while the other kids practiced writing their ABC's, Jacob just stared at his bold lined paper. He didn't have the will to write. He could only think about the dream and the dreams before.

One dream had him being chased by wolves, hungry wolves he gathered from the way they frothed. Where were they chasing him? Images of a dark, hot street popped up only to be replaced by a dark hallway -- the hallway in his house. These images morphed and faded into each other with such brute frequency that Jacob couldn't get the setting straight. The dream ended when he woke up, never coming to any satisfying conclusion. It ended with him still fleeing the hunger of the savage beasts.

Another dream wasn't a nightmare like most of the others were. No, this dream was just . . .weird. In the dream, he saw his mom and uncle kissing -- on the living room couch maybe -- and touching each other. In a flash the scene changed. Uncle Alex was now wrapping rope around his mom's ankles, one hand winding the thin white rope around her slim, smooth ankles, the other hand caressing her bare soles. Her hands were tied behind her and she had something on her mouth. No, in her mouth.

Jacob's teacher spoke, rattling Jacob out of his memories.

"Is everyone finished?" she asked the class. Some said yes, some said no, and Jacob said nothing. He was busy pushing the bulge in his crotch down. A few girls -- Jamie Bushey and Amy Miller -- saw what he was doing and giggled to each other. Luckily the giggling didn't spread like the heat that coursed through Jacob's body otherwise there would be an unwanted scene. When the bulge went down enough to allow proper standing, Jacob raised his hand to go to the bathroom.

In the bathroom, Jacob made sure he hadn't wet himself, something he should have done before raising his hand. Jacob, relieved tragedy had almost found him but let him go in favor to leech onto some other poor soul, looked at his reflection in the mirror.

His mom told him once that he looked like his father. The same brown eyes. The same wave in the front of his dirty blonde hair. The same way he chewed his food -- off to the side of the front of the mouth. The tone in his mom's voice was both of spite and sorrow. Jacob thought he made his mom unhappy, but never spoke about it to her or anyone else just like he never spoke about his dreams. He was afraid if he told someone, then his mom would find out and then his Uncle Alex would find out and Uncle Alex would tell him he couldn't live with them anymore.

"That's right, Sport."

Jacob jumped at the sound of the voice on the toilet next to him. Somehow someone had gotten inside the small bathroom without stirring Jacob's caution. Jacob looked over and saw the man in his dreams, the man who said he was his father.

The man's, no, monster's face looked like Jacob's if it had aged twenty years and been battered with a hammer and then crudely reconstructed by a blind sculptor with flesh-colored putty. The monster on the toilet was wearing a dirty pair of blue jeans and a flannel shirt that looked like it had been dipped in strawberries. Lumps of red hung onto the shirt, a few sliding down onto the monster's lap. It patted its knee with a rough liver-spotted hand.

"Come ear," the monster said in a lively voice. "Sit on Daddy's knee. I've got something to tell you. Something you already know."

Jacob shook his head and backed up against the bathroom door, a scream caught in his throat. The door and walls seemed to be falling in on each other, as if they were either fainting from the immense heat or the sudden shock of this event. This couldn't be happening. Jacob began to shiver and shudder. "You're not real," the boy muttered. That was something his mom told him to tell the monsters under the bed any night he felt their slimy presence.

The monster rose. The red, juicy lumps all slid down onto the front of the jeans, streaking them crimson and soon oozing onto the white tiled floor in silent globs.

The monster snarled and the boy's legs turned to mush.

"You're going to die," the thing spat.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Creeping City.

Includes the bonus ebook, A Meticulous Absence.

NOW AVAILABLE FOR $2.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

A MADNESS AMONG THE HEAT

Heat can do strange things to people; can make them think thoughts they're ashamed of and do things even worse.

This is the hottest summer on record.

Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Creeping City.

Includes the bonus ebook, A Meticulous Absence.

NOW AVAILABLE FOR $2.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

an excerpt . . . .

Jacob was quiet on the bus ride to school. He didn’t join in with the other kids’ gawks and gasps when they drove past a house surrounded by police, paramedics, and reporters. The kids saw a dog being carried out of the house by men wearing white gloves and masks over their mouths and noses. At least they thought it was a dog. A few of the bright children thought it was one of their own. Jacob gave the situation a few brain cells and seconds before turning back to himself. To the dream.

It was the latest of many he had had since his mom and him moved in with Uncle Alex. After waking, he tried to piece events of the dream together, but the pieces never fit. The only image he managed to retain was that of his father (he guessed it was his father; the monster claimed he was). And there was something . . . wrong with his father.

In class while the other kids practiced writing their ABC’s, Jacob just stared at his bold lined paper. He didn’t have the will to write. He could only think about the dream and the dreams before.

One dream had him being chased by wolves, hungry wolves he gathered from the way they frothed. Where were they chasing him? Images of a dark, hot street popped up only to be replaced by a dark hallway -- the hallway in his house. These images morphed and faded into each other with such brute frequency that Jacob couldn’t get the setting straight. The dream ended when he woke up, never coming to any satisfying conclusion. It ended with him still fleeing the hunger of the savage beasts. 

Another dream wasn’t a nightmare like most of the others were. No, this dream was just . . .weird. In the dream, he saw his mom and uncle kissing -- on the living room couch maybe -- and touching each other. In a flash the scene changed. Uncle Alex was now wrapping rope around his mom’s ankles, one hand winding the thin white rope around her slim, smooth ankles, the other hand caressing her bare soles. Her hands were tied behind her and she had something on her mouth. No, in her mouth.

Jacob’s teacher spoke, rattling Jacob out of his memories.

“Is everyone finished?” she asked the class. Some said yes, some said no, and Jacob said nothing. He was busy pushing the bulge in his crotch down. A few girls -- Jamie Bushey and Amy Miller -- saw what he was doing and giggled to each other. Luckily the giggling didn’t spread like the heat that coursed through Jacob’s body otherwise there would be an unwanted scene. When the bulge went down enough to allow proper standing, Jacob raised his hand to go to the bathroom.

In the bathroom, Jacob made sure he hadn’t wet himself, something he should have done before raising his hand. Jacob, relieved tragedy had almost found him but let him go in favor to leech onto some other poor soul, looked at his reflection in the mirror. 

His mom told him once that he looked like his father. The same brown eyes. The same wave in the front of his dirty blonde hair. The same way he chewed his food -- off to the side of the front of the mouth. The tone in his mom’s voice was both of spite and sorrow. Jacob thought he made his mom unhappy, but never spoke about it to her or anyone else just like he never spoke about his dreams. He was afraid if he told someone, then his mom would find out and then his Uncle Alex would find out and Uncle Alex would tell him he couldn’t live with them anymore.

“That’s right, Sport.”

Jacob jumped at the sound of the voice on the toilet next to him. Somehow someone had gotten inside the small bathroom without stirring Jacob’s caution. Jacob looked over and saw the man in his dreams, the man who said he was his father. 

The man’s, no, monster’s face looked like Jacob’s if it had aged twenty years and been battered with a hammer and then crudely reconstructed by a blind sculptor with flesh-colored putty. The monster on the toilet was wearing a dirty pair of blue jeans and a flannel shirt that looked like it had been dipped in strawberries. Lumps of red hung onto the shirt, a few sliding down onto the monster‘s lap. It patted its knee with a rough liver-spotted hand.

“Come ear,” the monster said in a lively voice. “Sit on Daddy’s knee. I’ve got something to tell you. Something you already know.”

Jacob shook his head and backed up against the bathroom door, a scream caught in his throat. The door and walls seemed to be falling in on each other, as if they were either fainting from the immense heat or the sudden shock of this event. This couldn’t be happening. Jacob began to shiver and shudder. “You’re not real,” the boy muttered. That was something his mom told him to tell the monsters under the bed any night he felt their slimy presence.

The monster rose. The red, juicy lumps all slid down onto the front of the jeans, streaking them crimson and soon oozing onto the white tiled floor in silent globs. 

The monster snarled and the boy’s legs turned to mush.

“You’re going to die,” the thing spat.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

YOUR TYPICAL BROTHER/SISTER ROMANCE

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? Rabid is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to The Creeping City.

NEWLY REVISED for maximum romantic potential!

STILL ONLY $1.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Rabid is my sleeper hit. I never expected it to be as popular as it got. I would post an excerpt but this message board won't allow it -- _explicit content_ and all.

Check it out via the link in my signature!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

In _Rabid_, the hottest summer on record + a rabies outbreak + incest = nothing but trouble!

NOW AVAILABLE for only $1.99!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

This book can now be found in my newest collection, The Love.

Thanks for reading!

Erik


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

a random page:

Jacob’s bedroom and she wasn’t there either.

I hope she isn’t still crying on my bed, he thought. I’d definitely . . . do what?

He walked into his dark bedroom and flipped on the lights. She was still crying on his bed, still naked. She was on her knees, hunched over.

“Isabel,” he said. “Isabel.” He stood by the door, not wanting to get any closer to the she-devil for she might turn on her charms that would suck him back into whatever twisted hell she had created for them. “Isabel.”

She finally looked up and quieted her sniffles. She looked like a dollar whore now, not like the stunning sister he once was in love with and would do anything for. Her hair appeared dry, cracked, matted on her face, held there by sweat and tears. Her eyes, her blue blue eyes, seemed gray and older now; the sparkle in them now a rusted hue. She looked skinnier. She had lost whatever beauty and magic she once possessed and this broke Alex’s heart like a pile driver. He wanted to go to her and hold her like he had done a thousand times before, but his mind overruled his heart five to one and made the body stand tall and firm, not giving into any foolish acts of kindness.

“Do you hate me?” she asked, voice shaky.

“You have a week to find another place to live,” was all Alex said before turning to go to the living room to sleep on the couch. Despite his sister’s howling cries, he slept soundlessly, his slumber not affected by any exterior worries like imaginary sinister shadows or sexually deviant sisters. Or dead little boys. 

When he woke in the morning, he felt completely refreshed. He was ready to face whatever hell the next day threw at him.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_a random page:_

After their last supper, Alex and Isabel sat on the couch watching the blank TV in the dark. Alex allowed Isabel to cuddle next to him and he allowed himself to hold her. Occasionally he would look out the window at the waning day. It was getting darker later now that summer was almost over. If only someone told the cosmic weathermen that then they might let up on the heat. The sun's evening bow did nothing to ease the scorching climate.

The night offered no solace.

Outside, out of the sibling's senses, a black mangy mutt walked drunkenly up and down the street. The dog's fur was matted with dirt and general muckiness. Earl was out watering his lawn and watched the dog warily, but the dog didn't pay the human any attention. The animal was too busy staring ahead, walking back and forth up and down the lazy road. Earl rolled up the hose, went inside to his house, and called Animal Control to come take care of the stray.

"It might be," he said to the receptionist when asked if the dog showed any signs of rabies.

Someone would be out in an hour. Earl went to his living room window and saw the dog standing in the road and facing Alex's house, tongue hanging out, waiting, slimy spit drooling out on the asphalt.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_A random night:_

Alex stared at his bedroom ceiling and tried to process what went on with the vulture in the backyard, its effects on Jacob (and that miserable mongrel -- was it rabid?) and what was going on with Isabel simultaneously. The incidents in the yard he couldn't rationally explain, but he didn't put much effort into the task. They were just coincidental occurrences that'll never happen again to him, Jacob, Earl, or anyone else. Alex made himself believe that there was nothing evil behind what happened. It was just chance. He pushed those events out of his mind. Sliding into the place of those memories was Isabel and her flirting with her eyes, actions, and --

the magnificent color red she wore


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

_one snoop:_

She knew something was wrong with her. Maybe it was the result of too many failed relationships. Maybe it was genetics. Maybe this wasn't really happening.

She pulled a pair of his jeans out and pinched the crotch. She put the jeans back and continued to rummage through each drawer. The bottom drawer was the one that for some reason piqued her interest the most. It seemed to be locked by an aura of dark mystery. Something secret and deeply personal to her brother was inside. The secret wanted to be revealed, she thought. It's glowing white and red and if it doesn't see the light of my eyes then it'll just waste away in the darkness, forever cold.

There were three or four red and pine green sweaters (for when it gets cold, she thought, if it ever does again) neatly folded next to each other.

She lifted a red one and saw a piece of a glossy picture hidden by another sweater. She lifted that sweater and saw that the shiny picture was a shiny magazine cover.

She sat down on the bed and read.


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? _Rabid_ is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to _The Creeping City_.

ALSO AVAILABLE in _The Love_ along with THREE other heart-sucking tales!


----------



## Erik Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex and Isabel Martin aren't acting like a brother and sister should be. Is the hellacious heat getting to them? Or is some deep-rooted desire finally rearing its awful head? _Rabid_ is the latest terror excursion by Erik Handy, the man who took you to _The Creeping City_.

NOW AVAILABLE in _The Love_ along with THREE other sticky tales!


----------

